

SimplyInsured (YC W13) Pulls In $1.75 Million In Seed Funding - sarahbuhr
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/20/y-combinator-backed-health-insurance-startup-simplyinsured-pulls-in-1-75-million-in-seed-funding/

======
BradYankiver
Thanks

